# ATR Orbiter



## clamdigger (Feb 12, 2015)

Not a blower, but a remote controlled plow, sit in the living room and watch it go, drive the neighbour nuts!
What do you think? Worth it? (Seen on a facebook feed. I don't know how to include it here. Tech Insider UK)


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

clamdigger said:


> Not a blower, but a remote controlled plow, sit in the living room and watch it go, drive the neighbour nuts!
> What do you think? Worth it? (Seen on a facebook feed. I don't know how to include it here. Tech Insider UK)


 I wonder how far the remote reaches? I would have to cash in my retirement funds for one of those. But I like it.


----------



## clamdigger (Feb 12, 2015)

150M range, can tow/pull 3.5 tonne's, has a built-in winch mounted in back. I didn't see a price but looks like a "If you have to ask" sort of equipment. Looks like it would be a hoot to play with. Just gotta find a dealer who'll let you try it out :wink2:


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

I'd chase & torment my cats with that...


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

Just another useless toy for video game addicted millennials!


----------

